# People who THINK they know dogs... lol



## RedneckCowgirl

I got told today that Border Collies had an extra chromosome that made them able to retain information better, and that's why they were so smart :tongue: It made me giggle, so I thought I'd share. Anyone else had something like this happen?


----------



## luvMyBRT

I can't tell you the amount of times people tell me what breed of dog Duncan is. 

Well, no...he isn't a Standard Poodle, Giant Schnauzer, Bouvier, Giant Scotty Dog, etc, etc. he is a Black Russian Terrier. Trust me, I know what breed of dog I own. 

:der::der:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Lol! I've never had to deal with that, the dogs I own are pretty easily distinguishable to the general public (black lab and a lab mix) and most people recognize Jackson as a BC, although a couple guessed Aussie first


----------



## Rodeo

Eh my favorite will always be the "what kind of pit bull is he?" one. Yeah.


----------



## magicre

it is in a pug's dna that he must be in contact with human flesh at all times.

it's genetic.


----------



## xellil

Yes, and Dobermans brains will outgrow their skull if they don't have a bump on the top of their head. It makes them insane.

I checked, and my dog has the bump. So I guess I'm safe going to bed at night.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Rodeo said:


> Eh my favorite will always be the "what kind of pit bull is he?" one. Yeah.


Ugh I HATE that question! Recently we had a young pit mix show up at our house (we live in the middle of nowhere so this happens fairly regularly) and when we couldn't find her owners and she was chip-less, we out her on craigslist and I can't even count the emails we got that were "is it fixed and what kind of pitbull is it" so frustrating!


----------



## xellil

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Ugh I HATE that question! Recently we had a young pit mix show up at our house (we live in the middle of nowhere so this happens fairly regularly) and when we couldn't find her owners and she was chip-less, we out her on craigslist and I can't even count the emails we got that were "is it fixed and what kind of pitbull is it" so frustrating!


Excuse my ignorance, but isn't there such a thing as a red-nosed pit bull? Or something like that. yes, I realize I don't know a thing about them.

Like this guy:
Bryant's Red Devils Breeders of Traditional Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## nupe

Yep Dobermans brains will out grow their skull and he will attack me at night when i am sleep...*shaking in fear as i type**


----------



## Rodeo

xellil said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but isn't there such a thing as a red-nosed pit bull? Or something like that. yes, I realize I don't know a thing about them.
> 
> Like this guy:
> Bryant's Red Devils Breeders of Traditional Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier


There is a BLOODLINE known as the "old family red nose" called so because a lot of the dogs had red noses/were red... but no.. the only TYPE's of pit bulls are: APBT, Staffies, AmStaffies, Ambullies and some people throw in bull terriers as well. But when people ask they are meaning red nose, blue nose, that type of malarky.


----------



## xellil

nupe said:


> Yep Dobermans brains will out grow their skull and he will attack me at night when i am sleep...*shaking in fear as i type**


Well i hope he has the bump. If he doesn't, better get rid of him quick.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

xellil said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but isn't there such a thing as a red-nosed pit bull? Or something like that. yes, I realize I don't know a thing about them.
> 
> Like this guy:
> Bryant's Red Devils Breeders of Traditional Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier


Its just a color... Some "breeders" try to make what they are breeding sound cooler or more rare so that they can sell pups easier.
Red noses are usually more APBT type (taller and athletic) while blue nose are usually, at least in my area, referred to as blue whales, or blue hippos


----------



## Rodeo

nupe said:


> Yep Dobermans brains will out grow their skull and he will attack me at night when i am sleep...*shaking in fear as i type**


That myth has also extended into pitties these days. Gotta love people.

Then the pits "locking jaw" bull...

Oh and feeding dogs raw meat turns them into blood thirsty killers! 

Oi.


----------



## ShanniBella

xellil said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but isn't there such a thing as a red-nosed pit bull? Or something like that. yes, I realize I don't know a thing about them.
> 
> Like this guy:
> Bryant's Red Devils Breeders of Traditional Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier


They call them "red nose" but it is just a nose color.....nothing else. Some BYB's sell them like they are a blood line which is BS. I have a "blue nose" dog and then there are the rare black nose pit bulls LOL!


----------



## GoingPostal

luvMyBRT said:


> I can't tell you the amount of times people tell me what breed of dog Duncan is.
> 
> Well, no...he isn't a Standard Poodle, Giant Schnauzer, Bouvier, Giant Scotty Dog, etc, etc. he is a Black Russian Terrier. Trust me, I know what breed of dog I own.
> 
> :der::der:


LOL, I almost asked on one of your pic threads what people normally thought he was because I figured he got confused for a poodle or doodle a lot. I had someone tell me I had beautiful boxers once. Man if they were boxers they would be butt ugly ones.


----------



## Rodeo

ShanniBella said:


> They call them "red nose" but it is just a nose color.....nothing else. Some BYB's sell them like they are a blood line which is BS. I have a "blue nose" dog and then there are the rare black nose pit bulls LOL!


Actually, after clicking on the link.. those seem to be legit "red nose" dogs. There *IS* a bloodline refered to as red nose. Although not every red dog or dog with a red nose is from that bloodline. Blue nose is a crock of crap though and 99% of blue pits are AmBullies.

Kinda the same as .. my next dog will be a sorrells... just a bloodline. Not a whole 'nother dog.



http://www.oldfamilyreds.com/


----------



## ShanniBella

I've gotten the "but pit bulls were bred to be mean" and they have something in there brains that can make them snap at anytime. They are the only breed with the locking jaw mechanism :wacko:


I had this said to me when I told someone the breed of dog I own! Ah...the uneducated! LOL!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Rodeo said:


> Actually, after clicking on the link.. those seem to be legit "red nose" dogs. There *IS* a bloodline refered to as red nose. Although not every red dog or dog with a red nose is from that bloodline. Blue nose is a crock of crap though and 99% of blue pits are AmBullies.


Yes, the ones in the link are actually quite nice looking dogs. I think "generally" blue nose is attributed to Gotti, Legend or Razors Edge lines around here. There are some really nice looking unregistered blue pits around here that look like pits should! Although, if they are in this area and blue, the majority are about 3 ft wide and an inch off the ground


----------



## xellil

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Yes, the ones in the link are actually quite nice looking dogs. I think "generally" blue nose is attributed to Gotti, Legend or Razors Edge lines around here. There are some really nice looking unregistered blue pits around here that look like pits should! Although, if they are in this area and blue, the majority are about 3 ft wide and an inch off the ground


I have no idea who those people are, but I am impressed they use the dogs to hunt hogs.


----------



## Rodeo

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Yes, the ones in the link are actually quite nice looking dogs. I think "generally" blue nose is attributed to Gotti, Legend or Razors Edge lines around here. There are some really nice looking unregistered blue pits around here that look like pits should! Although, if they are in this area and blue, the majority are about 3 ft wide and an inch off the ground



I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I actually used to have a "decent" looking blue RE bitch. But most of them look like badly bred english bulldogs. They can't do what they are bred for when built like that. I think someone over on the pittie forum posted a REALLY nice looking blue dog that was a true APBT but they are the exception sadly. 

I do believe you and I were discussing pitties on HGS the other day lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

xellil said:


> I have no idea who those people are, but I am impressed they use the dogs to hunt hogs.


Yea that's what pits were bred to do  They are catch dogs, grabbing prey by the nose and holding so the hunter can safely kill it. That's where the lockjaw myth came about as they do NOT let go (if they did, the dogs, and probably the hunter too, would be killed by one pissed wild hog! lol)


----------



## Rodeo

xellil said:


> I have no idea who those people are, but I am impressed they use the dogs to hunt hogs.


A lot of people do  It's a good use for the breed. My next dog is going to be a catch dog. I only know a few people who hunt with dogs around here but hey.. they are a breed meant to work.


----------



## xellil

Rodeo said:


> A lot of people do  It's a good use for the breed. My next dog is going to be a catch dog. I only know a few people who hunt with dogs around here but hey.. they are a breed meant to work.


exactly. My theory is dogs are happiest doing what they were bred to do. and i don't know alot of pit bulls who actually hunt pigs. 

There are plenty of wild pigs where I am about to move - maybe I should get me one!

And yes i watched Old yeller! you are both probably too young to remember.


----------



## Rodeo

Oh I love Old Yeller ... it was my favorite book.. barely remember the movie though. And it WAS before my time haha. I've got my future breeder picked.. but I'm waiting until I move and such so it will be a few years before I try out hog hunting.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Rodeo said:


> I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I actually used to have a "decent" looking blue RE bitch. But most of them look like badly bred english bulldogs. They can't do what they are bred for when built like that. I think someone over on the pittie forum posted a REALLY nice looking blue dog that was a true APBT but they are the exception sadly.
> 
> I do believe you and I were discussing pitties on HGS the other day lol


Lol! Yup  

This is Roscoe, my roommates pibble. Sadly, not registered, but he is so gorgeous to look at  And built like he should be, athletic but with substance.


----------



## ShanniBella

Rodeo said:


> Actually, after clicking on the link.. those seem to be legit "red nose" dogs. There *IS* a bloodline refered to as red nose. Although not every red dog or dog with a red nose is from that bloodline. Blue nose is a crock of crap though and 99% of blue pits are AmBullies.
> 
> Kinda the same as .. my next dog will be a sorrells... just a bloodline. Not a whole 'nother dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Old Family Reds | Preserving the Old Family Red Nose Line


I know of the sorrells bloodline and then some. I was just being sarcastic about the "blue nose" comment. I agree the majority of blue dogs are either staff or Am bully. My girl has alot of staff/ruffian blood in her ped. I never clicked on that breeders link so I didn't look. I will have to ask on my pit bull forum I am on if an actual bloodline does exist referring to red nose dogs. Interesting because I have never heard that one before so now I'm curious. Is it an old bloodline? Oops, just saw the link you added.....Thanks  I will take a look.


----------



## Rodeo

Aw I love his face!


----------



## Rodeo

ShanniBella said:


> I know of the sorrells bloodline and then some. I was just being sarcastic about the "blue nose" comment. I agree the majority of blue dogs are either staff or Am bully. My girl has alot of staff/ruffian blood in her ped. I never clicked on that breeders link so I didn't look. I will have to ask on my pit bull forum I am on if an actual bloodline does exist referring to red nose dogs. Interesting because I have never heard that one before so now I'm curious. Is it an old bloodline?


Try pit bull chat 

It REALLY is a bloodline, I wouldn't lie 

And I know you were being sarcastic about the blue nose thing. I was just saying that while there really ARE some dogs who can rightfully be called red nose, there is no blue nose. Just trying to clarify for anyone reading. Anywho, I'll find you a link to the old family red nose doggies.


----------



## Rodeo

A little mention of OFRN here.. still digging

Favorite Bloodline and Why

Adding more

http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?3260-Touched-by-Fire-by-Richard-F-Stratton&highlight=OFRN

http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?48179-Best-OFRN-bloodlines&highlight=OFRN

http://www.game-dog.com/showthread.php?t=54156&highlight=old+family+red+nose

Sorry - done. Just like to back up what I say.

On another note: here is a gamebred blue doggie!!!
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=231848


----------



## ShanniBella

Rodeo said:


> Try pit bull chat
> 
> It REALLY is a bloodline, I wouldn't lie
> 
> And I know you were being sarcastic about the blue nose thing. I was just saying that while there really ARE some dogs who can rightfully be called red nose, there is no blue nose. Just trying to clarify for anyone reading. Anywho, I'll find you a link to the old family red nose doggies.


I hear what your saying and I know your not lying  I really like the jeep/redboy lines as well as sorrells myself.


----------



## ShanniBella

Rodeo said:


> A little mention of OFRN here.. still digging
> 
> Favorite Bloodline and Why
> 
> Adding more
> 
> Pit Bull Chat Forum
> 
> Best OFRN bloodlines?
> 
> Old family reds
> 
> Sorry - done. Just like to back up what I say.
> 
> On another note: here is a gamebred blue doggie!!!
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA


It's all good! Ah, Soga......we have had many convos about that blue dog. The only blue box dog worth talking about apparently LOL!


----------



## Rodeo

I had a HUGE message typed up about what I liked about various bloodlines and my computer decided to shut off :rip:

Anywho, I've seen some jeep crosses I liked, but I like the redboy dogs more lol I can feel my meds kicking in so I will continue this in the morning. Wish I had room for about 5 more dogs. I'd love to compare a few crosses out on the hunt. Hmph.


----------



## Rodeo

ShanniBella said:


> It's all good! Ah, Soga......we have had many convos about that blue dog. The only blue box dog worth talking about apparently LOL!


I KNEW I had seen one before lol took me a minute to find though haha. It's been awhile since I've ran into anyone who wanted to talk pit lol.


----------



## BoxerParty

Shortly after Malcolm was neutered, I had someone tell me that it was good that he had been fixed "for public safety, since he is a boxer". 

My all time favourite, though, was the time that a guy stopped us on th street to tell me that I should make my dogs smoke pot. (Leaving aside the question of how advisable that would be, I wonder how he thought I would get them to smoke the pot...)


----------



## nupe

xellil said:


> Well i hope he has the bump. If he doesn't, better get rid of him quick.



yEP I checked,....we got the bump...all good !!


----------



## catahoulamom

Ugh, if I had a dollar for everytime someone asked me if I would breed my "BLUE NOSE PIT" with their "RED NOSE LOW RIDER PIT" then I would be a rich woman. Some guy was screaming at me from across the street the other day, I got a little freaked out and kept walking, then I realized he was screaming about the dog. "IS THAT DOG RAZORS EDGE? I GOT A NICE LOOKIN BLUE BITCH YOU WANNA STUD HIM OUT?" :frusty: 
http://i41.tinypic.com/13z62he.jpg

And if I went by what people have told me about the catahoulas, well DARN, they must be dalmation x australian shepherd mixes!


----------



## GoingPostal

catahoulamom said:


> Ugh, if I had a dollar for everytime someone asked me if I would breed my "BLUE NOSE PIT" with their "RED NOSE LOW RIDER PIT" then I would be a rich woman. Some guy was screaming at me from across the street the other day, I got a little freaked out and kept walking, then I realized he was screaming about the dog.


I love the people that think if they see you on the street, you MUST want to breed your dog to theirs. Had some guy roll up while I was walking Jersey, couldn't grasp at all that no breeding was going to occur between my SPAYED dog and his bitch, obviously not a bright one there and no I didn't want to sell her either. He was convinced we got a great deal at $75, gotta love these idiots that don't realize blue "pit bulls" are a dime a dozen. Had some other fools let their dog run offleash into Ripleys face after they saw us walking and screamed to ask if she was a girl. They'd been looking for a brindle to breed to their rednose! Sometimes I wish I could leash and speuter other people's dogs with my mind. 

I've also been told you have to get pit bulls as puppies, or they might turn on you, or are untrainable or crazy. Been asked if they were neglected or greyhound mixes because they aren't fat. They must be puppies or some other breed because they aren't big enough.


----------



## doggiedad

>>>> my GF's nephew told me German Shepherds are the best
dogs for companionship. i have a GSD as you can see
but there'smany breeds that make good companions.

>>>> we were having the car washed and the guy
that was cleaning the inside of the car was telling me how he was raised
with GSD's and how smart they are blah, blah, blah.
then he looked at our dog and said "what kind of dog is that"?
he is a German Shepherd, right"? i laughed and said, "yeah,
he's a German Shepherd".


----------



## catahoulamom

GoingPostal said:


> I love the people that think if they see you on the street, you MUST want to breed your dog to theirs. Had some guy roll up while I was walking Jersey, couldn't grasp at all that no breeding was going to occur between my SPAYED dog and his bitch, obviously not a bright one there and no I didn't want to sell her either. He was convinced we got a great deal at $75, gotta love these idiots that don't realize blue "pit bulls" are a dime a dozen.


Isn't it disgusting?! I've had that happen once - a piece of trash walked up to me and asked if I wanted to breed my dog, told him absolutely not, turned the walk the other way and then he offered to buy my dog for $150. I felt like slapping him in his face, like how dare you even ask such a dumb question.


----------



## Sprocket

catahoulamom said:


> Isn't it disgusting?! I've had that happen once - a piece of trash walked up to me and asked if I wanted to breed my dog, told him absolutely not, turned the walk the other way and then he offered to buy my dog for $150. I felt like slapping him in his face, like how dare you even ask such a dumb question.



I'm really glad I've never been asked such a thing!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

tI had someone call Aussie a Blue Heeler one time. I just smiled and said "Australian Shepherd". With a reply of "oh, I thaught that's one of those cattle dogs". I said, "well, he is a herding breed, so I guess you are close".


----------



## xchairity_casex

the dumbest thing ive ever been TOLD was when some guy comes up to me and TELLS me Cesar is a pit bull i said no hes a english bull terrier the guys like "theres no such thing" i said "uh yes there is hes pure bred and has AKC papers" the guy was just like "well you got screwed becuase theres no such thing as a bull terrier"

what a moron


----------



## xellil

xchairity_casex said:


> the dumbest thing ive ever been TOLD was when some guy comes up to me and TELLS me Cesar is a pit bull i said no hes a english bull terrier the guys like "theres no such thing" i said "uh yes there is hes pure bred and has AKC papers" the guy was just like "well you got screwed becuase theres no such thing as a bull terrier"
> 
> what a moron


General Patton would be surprised to know he had a dog that was really a pit bull.


----------



## ciaBrysh

Purple pit bulls and locking jaws... - YouTube

This just about sums it up as to how much crap I hear daily lol


----------



## ciaBrysh

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Lol! Yup
> 
> This is Roscoe, my roommates pibble. Sadly, not registered, but he is so gorgeous to look at  And built like he should be, athletic but with substance.


He's cute, :smile:
but in the 2nd picture he looks like he's got some American Bulldog in there. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Liz

My favorite is that collies tend to bark alot because their heads are so narrow that it causes headaches. (Shelties too!)


----------



## NewYorkDogue

When I brought Mateo home and began walking him around the neighborhood @ 10-12 weeks or so, about 90% of the people swore that he was a Shar-Pei. Or a Shar-Pei mix. Or a mix of _something_.

More on the obnoxious side, though, was the homeless man collecting bottles and cans into his shopping cart when he saw me walk by with the pup. He sauntered over to me and said, in the most arrogant tone of voice, "Now see here, Miss... do you know what kind of a dog you have there?" 
(Well, yes, actually, I do.) 
"Do you know that he is gonna be a big dog? Do you know that? Do you know what you have there, Miss? I hope you know what you are in for..." 
(I almost wanted to play along and admit that I was clueless... look shocked, and please say it wasn't so! But I didn't. I told him- do you actually think I would go to the trouble of finding this somewhat rare breed of dog without knowing anything about them?! ) 
I then told him not to talk to me in such a patronizing manner-- and maybe address people with respect next time you have an opinion to offer...

Jeeez.









(Mateo as a young pup)


----------



## xellil

NewYorkDogue said:


> When I brought Mateo home and began walking him around the neighborhood @ 10-12 weeks or so, about 90% of the people swore that he was a Shar-Pei. Or a Shar-Pei mix. Or a mix of _something_.
> 
> More on the obnoxious side, though, was the homeless man collecting bottles and cans into his shopping cart when he saw me walk by with the pup. He sauntered over to me and said, in the most arrogant tone of voice, "Now see here, Miss... do you know what kind of a dog you have there?"
> (Well, yes, actually, I do.)
> "Do you know that he is gonna be a big dog? Do you know that? Do you know what you have there, Miss? I hope you know what you are in for..."
> (I almost wanted to play along and admit that I was clueless... look shocked, and please say it wasn't so! But I didn't. I told him- do you actually think I would go to the trouble of finding this somewhat rare breed of dog without knowing anything about them?! )
> I then told him not to talk to me in such a patronizing manner-- and maybe address people with respect next time you have an opinion to offer...
> 
> Jeeez.


Well damn. Those breeders told me he was a chihuahua. I just never noticed. Thank you so much kind sir for letting me know.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

ciaBrysh said:


> He's cute, :smile:
> but in the 2nd picture he looks like he's got some American Bulldog in there. Maybe it's just me.


No I totally agree he is pretty Am. Bully in the face, but his body is more APBT


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Wow... Someone who has a dogue PROBABLY took the time to do extensive research first... Hahaha.

Liz, I have never heard that one about collies. That's funny. 

I have had people tell me that Dude is some kind of german shepherd mix. When I tell them that he is a purebred smooth collie I have gotten the following reactions:

-"That's dumb. Why would you want a Lassie with short hair?"
-"No, he can't be purebred. He has something else in him. Your breeder lied to you."
-"That doesn't exist. I can't believe you fell for that". 
-"No. Collies have long hair."
-"No, I bet you just shaved him to make him look like a rare dog."

About Buck:

-"Wow... That is the biggest beagle I have ever seen."
-"You know, beagles aren't supposed to get that big,"
-"Why does your cattle dog have floppy ears?"
-"Oh, that's cool. I have never seen a blue ticked beagle before".

And my favorite is when people insist he is a hound/cattle dog mix...


----------



## xellil

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> -"No, he can't be purebred. He has something else in him. Your breeder lied to you."


Now that is hilarious. Aren't you the breeder?


----------



## xellil

OK I'll admit it. I know almost nothing about dog breeds. I always had mixed breeds. When i saw Snorkels at the pet store adoption event and asked if I could adopt her, I had no idea she was a dachshund. I didn't know they came with long hair.

I can recognize the obvious breeds like a dalmation and a Doberman (and Dobermans I do know a little about) but a rarer breed or even a recognizable breed with an unfamiliar coat? Never. I saw a Great Pyrenees at Pet Smart the other day and had to ask what kind of dog he was. 

I wouldn't know a pit bull from a pony cart. I just pretend I do here so I won't seem like an idiot


----------



## Celt

I overheard a couple talking about the boys. It surprised me to find out that I have the new breed of miniature great danes. lol


----------



## Rodeo

catahoulamom said:


> Isn't it disgusting?! I've had that happen once - a piece of trash walked up to me and asked if I wanted to breed my dog, told him absolutely not, turned the walk the other way and then he offered to buy my dog for $150. I felt like slapping him in his face, like how dare you even ask such a dumb question.


I'm terrified that some day people are going to start asking me about breeding Duke... I'd hurt them for asking I think.


----------



## doggiedad

maybe you could use some manners when you encounter the homeless.



NewYorkDogue said:


> When I brought Mateo home and began walking him around the neighborhood @ 10-12 weeks or so, about 90% of the people swore that he was a Shar-Pei. Or a Shar-Pei mix. Or a mix of _something_.
> 
> More on the obnoxious side, though, was the homeless man collecting bottles and cans into his shopping cart when he saw me walk by with the pup. He sauntered over to me and said, in the most arrogant tone of voice, "Now see here, Miss... do you know what kind of a dog you have there?"
> (Well, yes, actually, I do.)
> "Do you know that he is gonna be a big dog? Do you know that? Do you know what you have there, Miss? I hope you know what you are in for..."
> (I almost wanted to play along and admit that I was clueless... look shocked, and please say it wasn't so!
> 
> >>>>> But I didn't. I told him- do you actually think I would go to the trouble of finding this somewhat rare breed of dog without knowing anything about them?! )
> I then told him not to talk to me in such a patronizing manner-- and maybe address people with respect next time you have an opinion to offer...<<<<<
> 
> Jeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mateo as a young pup)


----------



## Rodeo

doggiedad said:


> maybe you could use some manners when you encounter the homeless.


In what way was she rude?


----------



## xellil

doggiedad said:


> maybe you could use some manners when you encounter the homeless.


Well, maybe one human being should be polite to another human being. And the human being who was rude first just happened to be homeless. 

We should all be polite equally, to everyone. And that goes for homeless people being polite, also.


----------



## ShanniBella

Rodeo said:


> I'm terrified that some day people are going to start asking me about breeding Duke... I'd hurt them for asking I think.


I've been asked um-teen times to breed Bella and I lie and say she's fixed LOL!Then I get......Why did you go and do that for! I had a guy in training class ask me to breed my bitch to his Old Southern bulldog! Really.....more bully mutts to add to the already overpopulation of unwanted pets! I can't believe how many people think there dogs are so "breed worthy". Seems like everyone with a pit around here in Boston has a need to breed! Makes me sick. IMO a dog needs to be proven either in work or show in order to be bred as well as pass health testing for any genetic issues.


----------



## Rodeo

ShanniBella said:


> I've been asked um-teen times to breed Bella and I lie and say she's fixed LOL!Then I get......Why did you go and do that for! I had a guy in training class ask me to breed my bitch to his Old Southern bulldog! Really.....more bully mutts to add to the already overpopulation of unwanted pets! I can't believe how many people think there dogs are so "breed worthy". Seems like everyone with a pit around here in Boston has a need to breed! Makes me sick. IMO a dog needs to be proven either in work or show in order to be bred as well as pass health testing for any genetic issues.


They are the same around here. I can't lie and say Duke is fixed since his parts are out for the world to see haha. But I agree.. a dog doesn't need to be bred unless it is proven. Duke is never gonna be proven as anything other than cuddle bug. People make me so mad. ALWAYS a litter of "pit bull" puppies for $50.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

xellil said:


> Well, maybe one human being should be polite to another human being. And the human being who was rude first just happened to be homeless.
> 
> We should all be polite equally, to everyone. And that goes for homeless people being polite, also.


This. Thank you. If I was approached in the same arrogant (almost aggressive) manner by a Wall Street investment banker, I would have bristled in the same way. Instead of swallowing the negative energy, I expressed my feelings.

People give off a certain energy... and sometimes I react, sometimes I do not. Homelessness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Rodeo said:


> They are the same around here. I can't lie and say Duke is fixed since his parts are out for the world to see haha. But I agree.. a dog doesn't need to be bred unless it is proven. Duke is never gonna be proven as anything other than cuddle bug. People make me so mad. ALWAYS a litter of "pit bull" puppies for $50.


Moose is still intact, but he will NEVER have a litter. He also will never be fixed


----------



## Kat

The most common mistake people make with Ruby is they think she is a boxer lol. I dont know how someone can confuse a pug and a boxer, she's only 15 pounds lol


----------



## GoingPostal

Kat said:


> The most common mistake people make with Ruby is they think she is a boxer lol. I dont know how someone can confuse a pug and a boxer, she's only 15 pounds lol


Well now you have all those fools selling "mini" boxers that are pug mixes.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

xellil said:


> Now that is hilarious. Aren't you the breeder?


Liz is the collie breeder. I just have the one. Hahaha. I may get into breeding later in life but I don't know what breed yet and I still have A LOT to learn before I could even CONSIDER breeding dogs. I know way too little about genetics. I'd like to wait until I settle down in one place and find a really good breeding mentor to work with for a few years before breeding any dogs of my own. If I do it will likely be in 20 years or so.



NewYorkDogue said:


> This. Thank you. If I was approached in the same arrogant (almost aggressive) manner by a Wall Street investment banker, I would have bristled in the same way. Instead of swallowing the negative energy, I expressed my feelings.
> 
> People give off a certain energy... and sometimes I react, sometimes I do not. Homelessness has nothing to do with it.


I am the same way. I don't care who a person is. Honestly, I would have felt like the guy was trying to get me to feel like he was saving me from my future big dog by taking it off my hands so he could sell him. I don't care how much money a person has... If you approach me in a rude, arrogant manner, I WILL tell you to back off. Homeless or as wealthy as Bill Gates... Frankly, my dear, I don't give a d*mn.


----------



## xellil

Poobers? Puxies? Bugs?


----------



## Rodeo

GoingPostal said:


> Well now you have all those fools selling "mini" boxers that are pug mixes.


When Rodeo was about 3 months old I got asked if she was a mini GSD... people are special. I mean yeah she's a mix but at that point in her life she looked ALL GSD.... just.. in puppy forum.


----------



## Jesse

I actually had someone tell me that I have to watch my boxers because after a certain age something trips in thier brains and they get aggressive, and instead of kisses, they will be trying to bite!! I just had to walk away, I was speachless! seriously I don't know where people come up with such things! oh and btw, I heard the exact same thing about pittbulls by a different person. I just don't get it??


----------



## juliemule

My mals are always called German shepherds, or I am told that's not a full blood gsd. My Dutch shepherd is "half's shepherd and half pit bull". Usually I explain what they are but sometimes I say no, they are poodles.


----------



## xellil

When I first got Rebel, I took him to probably the most horrible training place in the United States. I was pretty ignorant - they bred the GSDs with the really deformed back and legs and they sell "designer dogs." I guess it was my first experience with really bad people. 

anyway, they had this guy who is supposedly a master trainer. He told me I should have never gotten a rescue Dobie, that he would turn on me and kill me one day - guaranteed. Then he held up his hand to show these awful scars that he told me were done by a Dobie who had "turned." Basically, he told me the only way to manage Rebel was to pretty much beat him into submission.

After seeing him work with my dog for about 30 seconds, even in my ignorance of all things training-wise I realized if I were a dog i would turn on him and try to kill him also. His technique was to put on a choke chain and proceed to choke and manhandle my dog.

Even though I am kind of slow on the uptake normally, after Rebel let out the first yelp I grabbed him and ran like heck out of there. I still don't know alot about training, and we have been to other trainers who weren't very good, but i really think that guy should be banned from ever being around dogs.


----------



## Rodeo

xellil said:


> When I first got Rebel, I took him to probably the most horrible training place in the United States. I was pretty ignorant - they bred the GSDs with the really deformed back and legs and they sell "designer dogs." I guess it was my first experience with really bad people.
> 
> anyway, they had this guy who is supposedly a master trainer. He told me I should have never gotten a rescue Dobie, that he would turn on me and kill me one day - guaranteed. Then he held up his hand to show these awful scars that he told me were done by a Dobie who had "turned." Basically, he told me the only way to manage Rebel was to pretty much beat him into submission.
> 
> After seeing him work with my dog for about 30 seconds, even in my ignorance of all things training-wise I realized if I were a dog i would turn on him and try to kill him also. His technique was to put on a choke chain and proceed to choke and manhandle my dog.
> 
> Even though I am kind of slow on the uptake normally, after Rebel let out the first yelp I grabbed him and ran like heck out of there. I still don't know alot about training, and we have been to other trainers who weren't very good, but i really think that guy should be banned from ever being around dogs.


Someone needs to put the choke chain on him 

I had some numbnut tell me the way to teach Rodeo to heel was with a choke chain and shock collar...  Oh yeah.. he's a "TRAINER". He better hope I never run into him in public. Forcing a dog into submission isn't training. And Rodeo's heel is coming along nicely with no collar at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Liz said:


> My favorite is that collies tend to bark alot because their heads are so narrow that it causes headaches. (Shelties too!)


BAHAHAHAHA....Ive never heard that one....but I might, in the future use it(in some way) for Dixi, if anyone else complains about her barking!!HAHHAHAHHAH :lol:
(just kidding...kinda!:tongue

As for my dogs...I HATE when people ask(or tell me) that Brody is a "puggle", "chug", etc. And these are from people who havent ever seen his parents(cause his dad DOES look like a puggle, but isnt!) I had one lady tell me that I was lying and that one of his parents HAD to be full Chi!!!:wacko:
And for those people I ALWAYS say something like, "No, he is actually half pug his Momma is full, and this from his Daddy he has some Pug, Lhasa, Shih Tzu, and Caviler....but if he was part Pug and either part Beagle or chihuahua, I wouldnt call him either of those STUPID names, I would tell you what kind of a mix he was!" 

And Leo, because of his white/blue eye ALWAYS gets that he is BC/Aussie mix, or just some kind of Border Collie mix...had one lady who said that he could "Only be a Siberian mix, because ya know...those are the ONLY breed with blue eyes...so ever blue eyed dog you see has SOME Sib in them!!"

Oh, ya and when we took Brody and Rhett to the pet expo here I was told that Rhett was a "Borderline Collie"...and she tried to argue with me that it was NOT Border Collie, but WAS Borderline Collie!!:wacko: I believe I said something like, "WOW, there IS really an idiot born ever minute isnt there!?" And walked away! 
(Have I mentioned lately that I dont do well in crowds and the REAL me comes out eventually??!?!LOL :tongue




Rodeo said:


> Someone needs to put the choke chain on him
> 
> I had some numbnut tell me the way to teach Rodeo to heel was with a choke chain and shock collar...  Oh yeah.. he's a "TRAINER". He better hope I never run into him in public. Forcing a dog into submission isn't training. And Rodeo's heel is coming along nicely with no collar at all.


That "trainer" p*ssed me off SOOO bad....then he acted like you and I are sissy little girls who couldnt REALLY train a dog if we needed too cause we werent "man enough" to use REAL methods!!! GRRR!!!!

(And his site is VERY sad....seeing all those bully breed puppies with shock collars on!!!:suspicious:)


----------



## Rodeo

You haven't heard of borderline collies? Sheesh. They are ALMOST collies. Just dumber.... Like some people... was she a borderline person?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Rodeo said:


> You haven't heard of borderline collies? Sheesh. They are ALMOST collies. Just dumber.... Like some people... was she a borderline person?


:lol:lol, she said that the name came from them being smarter, but borderline on the looks...or something like that!!:tongue:


----------



## meggels

I get asked all the time if Murph is a pug. 


Err...he's got bat ears and no tail?!



And a few people have been like:

Person: What kind of dog?
Me: French Bulldog
Person: Is he purebred?
Me: Yeah
Person: Really??



I mean...he's not perfect, no dog is, but IMO he's a pretty solid representation of what a frenchie should look like. No need for confusion...or disbelief.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

meggels said:


> I get asked all the time if Murph is a pug.
> 
> 
> Err...he's got bat ears and no tail?!
> 
> 
> 
> And a few people have been like:
> 
> Person: What kind of dog?
> Me: French Bulldog
> Person: Is he purebred?
> Me: Yeah
> Person: Really??
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...he's not perfect, no dog is, but IMO he's a pretty solid representation of what a frenchie should look like. No need for confusion...or disbelief.


Jazzy and my Mum came to the beach with Rhett and I our last night in SD...EVERY SINGLE person who walked by my Mum asked what she was!!LOL

(Well other then one guy who's lab/x of a dog came RACING up to Jazzy and flipped her over, just to have him self flipped over by the protective Rhett who then started herding him AWAY from her!LOL He said "OH, Frank has a French Bulldog that he plays with at our complex! He just LOVES the little ugly ba$!erd!" :wacko


----------



## catahoulamom

It doesn't bother me very much when people guess my dogs breed incorrectly. I mean, most people will never even hear of a catahoula leopard dog in their lives, but it can be annoying when people stop me to ask what kind of breed they are and it goes something like this...
"what kind of dog is that?"
"a catahoula"
"a cata-what? Is that a herding dog?"
"a catahoula leopard dog. Actually they're used for boar hunting."
"leopard dog? Ooookay lady..."
Then they look at me like I'm crazy as we walk off lol. We literally get asked what kind of dogs they are everywhere we go with them. It used to be very flattering but it can be annoying when you're eating outside at a restaurant and people interrupt your meal to ask what kind of dog that is under your table. My boyfriend and I said we should just make a card that says "catahoula leopard dog" that gives a brief description on the breed to give to people who ask haha.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

catahoulamom said:


> It doesn't bother me very much when people guess my dogs breed incorrectly. I mean, most people will never even hear of a catahoula leopard dog in their lives, but it can be annoying when people stop me to ask what kind of breed they are and it goes something like this...
> "what kind of dog is that?"
> "a catahoula"
> "a cata-what? Is that a herding dog?"
> "a catahoula leopard dog. Actually they're used for boar hunting."
> "leopard dog? Ooookay lady..."
> Then they look at me like I'm crazy as we walk off lol. We literally get asked what kind of dogs they are everywhere we go with them. It used to be very flattering but it can be annoying when you're eating outside at a restaurant and people interrupt your meal to ask what kind of dog that is under your table. My boyfriend and I said we should just make a card that says "catahoula leopard dog" and gives a brief description on the breed to give to people who ask haha.


HAHA, my brother has ALWAYS loved Catahoulas...he said that one of the fun things about owning them would be the looks after telling people what he/she was!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> I get asked all the time if Murph is a pug.
> 
> 
> Err...he's got bat ears and no tail?!
> 
> 
> 
> And a few people have been like:
> 
> Person: What kind of dog?
> Me: French Bulldog
> Person: Is he purebred?
> Me: Yeah
> Person: Really??
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...he's not perfect, no dog is, but IMO he's a pretty solid representation of what a frenchie should look like. No need for confusion...or disbelief.


This is something I probably shouldn't say on a dog forum, but I'm not sure I would know the difference in a Boston terrier and a French bulldog except I have a friend who has a French bulldog and a fellow with a Boston terrier goes to the dog park every day. So I know one is black and white and the other is black


----------



## magicre

Kat said:


> The most common mistake people make with Ruby is they think she is a boxer lol. I dont know how someone can confuse a pug and a boxer, she's only 15 pounds lol


they think she's a boxer? omg. lol.


----------



## meggels

frenchies actually aren't black  they *technically* have to have some brindling on them lol, even if it's just the size of a penny. but then they come in fawn, cream, pied...black masked fawn...brindle obv.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

xellil said:


> This is something I probably shouldn't say on a dog forum, but I'm not sure I would know the difference in a Boston terrier and a French bulldog except I have a friend who has a French bulldog and a fellow with a Boston terrier goes to the dog park every day. So I know one is black and white and the other is black



Actually their colour requirements are different...and when you see them next to each other you SHOULD be able to tell the difference with build and over all look!:wink:

Boston's: 
"Brindle, seal, or black with white markings. Brindle is preferred ONLY if all other qualities are equal. (Note: SEAL DEFINED. Seal appears black except it has a red cast when viewed in the sun or bright light.) Disqualify: Solid black, solid brindle or solid seal without required white markings. Any color not described in the standard. Required Markings: White muzzle band, white blaze between the eyes, white forechest. Desired Markings:
White muzzle band, even white blaze between the eyes and over the head, white collar, white forechest, white on part or whole of forelegs and hind legs below the hocks. (Note: A representative specimen should not be penalized for not possessing "Desired Markings.") A dog with a preponderance of white on the head or body must possess sufficient merit otherwise to counteract its deficiencies."

Frenchies: 
"Acceptable colors - All brindle, fawn, white, brindle and white, and any color except those which constitute disqualification. All colors are acceptable with the exception of solid black, mouse, liver, black and tan, black and white, and white with black, which are disqualifications. Black means black without a trace of brindle."


Along with MANY other things that are different their ears have different looks as well!:biggrin:

Boston's:
"The ears are small, carried erect, either natural or cropped to conform to the shape of the head and situated as near to the corners of the skull as possible."


Frenchie's: 
"Ears Known as the bat ear, broad at the base, elongated, with round top, set high on the head but not too close together, and carried erect with the orifice to the front. The leather of the ear fine and soft. Other than bat ears is a disqualification. "


----------



## monkeys23

I met someone who thought Scout couldn't be 75% GSD (which is approximately how much is in her... with some Sibe and Tervuran probably as well) because they had no idea sable long coat GSD's exist. 

Also what I get on a daily basis: "Look, mommy a wolf!"


----------



## Rodeo

I like to think I know a good deal about various breeds... but I had never seen a long coated shepherd until Rodeo... so I'm always amazed when people out and about go "Oh a long coated gsd!" Although the coat probably comes from the BC side


----------



## catahoulamom

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, my brother has ALWAYS loved Catahoulas...he said that one of the fun things about owning them would be the looks after telling people what he/she was!!!LOL :lol:


He should get a 'houla! Best dogs ever!... But I may be a bit biased.  haha but it's so true... Seriously, every.single.time. they go.. "cata-WHAT?!" hahaha


----------



## xellil

I know what a catahoula is because my aunt and uncle had one but i never knew them by that name - to us he was a Louisiana swamp dog. They got him when they lived in Georgia and he lived a long, long, time - about 20 years.

But I think he must have had some Dalmation in him because he was mostly black and white with a tiny bit of orange mixed in.


----------



## xellil

he looked like this dog only black and white:


----------



## monkeys23

Its actually pretty common to get a plushie in a GSD litter. It happens in Sibes and Malamutes too, but they call them "woolies".

I think you are right. Rodeo's does look like it has more BC texture to it.
Scout is definitely a German "shedder" coat-wise. But her butt and tail are poofier than normal from the Sibe influence. I swear that tail grows every time I brush it... LOL


----------



## tricia beaver

I love the one where people say my siberian husky is a wolf and should be put down, shot, and is a danger to society. Or is a wolf hybrid and should be shot. and that she will randomly attack people, expecually children under 10.

ok so the last one has SOME truth. she might attack them and kiss them to death. though to tell the truth she is pretty skittish around kids and tries to run when they pet her. it takes 10 minutes, treats, and loads of encouragement to get her to come up to a kid and accept pets.

I have has strangers argue with me about it. Straight out telling me my husky is a wolf and needs to be shot.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

tricia beaver said:


> I love the one where people say my siberian husky is a wolf and should be put down, shot, and is a danger to society. Or is a wolf hybrid and should be shot. and that she will randomly attack people, expecually children under 10.
> 
> ok so the last one has SOME truth. she might attack them and kiss them to death.
> 
> I have has strangers argue with me about it. Straight out telling me my husky is a wolf and needs to be shot.


Random question... is your real name tricia beaver?


----------



## tricia beaver

yep. I couldn't think of anything cool for my username so I just put in my real name.


----------



## Sprocket

Had a guy walk by my car today and said while pointing at Gunner "Thats an UGLY dog!"

My stepdad said "Open the door and tell him that!"

It was funny but seriously, Gunner wouldn't have done a thing except lick the guy and make friends


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

tricia beaver said:


> yep. I couldn't think of anything cool for my username so I just put in my real name.


Are you related to a Travis Beaver in Tumwater?


----------



## tricia beaver

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Are you related to a Travis Beaver in Tumwater?


Nope. Beaver is my married name and his family is in NC, and none of his family is named travis or even lives on this side of the US. Only reason he was in WA is because he was posted on Fort Lewis-MCord.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

tricia beaver said:


> Nope. Beaver is my married name and his family is in NC, and none of his family is named travis or even lives on this side of the US. Only reason he was in WA is because he was posted on Fort Lewis-MCord.


Ahh I see. I thought I'd ask as its not a very common name


----------



## tricia beaver

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Ahh I see. I thought I'd ask as its not a very common name


it isn't. actually his real last name is hawaiian. I can't pronounce it and neither of us have any idea on how to spell it. I don't know how his family name was changed ( or whatever) to Beaver.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Oh man I come across a lot of face palm moments doing what I do for a living. Im really quite thankful for the random people of society for teaching me all about my dogs.

Liiiike....
Annie can't be a Boxer, she's too small. (no, 55 lbs is pretty spot on....)
Zailey is a rare silver Dalmatian. (no matter how much I insisted she's not.)
Zailey has to be part husky or aussie. She has a blue eye. 
Only Aussies come in Merle. 
Mousse and kola can't be Danes. They only come in a couple colors, and those aren't it.
Kola looks "a lot" like a great Dane puppy, but isnt one. The color thing...
If I want to have a baby I need to get rid of Annie. Boxers eat babies.
Danes are incredibly DA. (because if your neighbor's friends cousin's wife's uncle has a da one, they all are)

Also, at work, 
Caller: how much do you charge to groom a dog?
Me: what breed/ size of dog do you have, and what mind of groom are you looking for? 
Caller: a purebred cocker spaniel, in breed specific cut.
Me: it will be between 40 & 50 depending on coat condition and actual size.
...several days later they show up....
Woman walks in with a purebred golden retriever. Absolutely NO mistaking the breed. And a good looking one, too.
Me: who is this? 
Caller: dogs name
Me: oh weird, we have her down as a cocker!
Caller: uh Huh, she is. 
Me: she looks a lot like a golden retriever...
Caller: we get that a lot.
Me: (realizing she is bat sh*t crazy...) well, your price will be closer to $60 for a full groom. Are you SURE you want a cocker cut...?
... She leaves frustrated over the price change from over the phone quote to drop off, after I tried to explain that our prices are based on size, and her quote was not based on the 80lb dog she had....


----------



## Huginn

I try really hard to ignore most of the ignorant comments I hear at work (petsmart), but lately they have been getting out of control. 

Customer with a 10 week old puppy insisted they needed milk replacement supplement because the mom "abandoned her" and puppies need to nurse until they are 6 months old and can't eat any solid food before then.
Customers who insist buying a 4 week old puppy is ok because the mom "abandoned her."
Ugh, apparently weaning is abandonment, I'm sorry but if you have a child who is no longer nursing does that mean you abandoned it?

We shouldn't allow pit bulls in the store, because they eat small children and dogs. 
Any dog more than 30lbs "needs" a pinch collar. 
Any dog more than 60lbs "needs" a shock collar and/or pinch collar. 
Border Collies only come in B/W.
All dogs with cropped ears are used for fighting. 
All huskies are at least 1/4 wolf, there is no such thing as a purebred. 
Malamutes and huskies are the same thing, they just go by different names.
Pit bulls don't need papers because they are only used for fighting.
That's all I can stomach today and don't even get me started on the dumb things I hear about fish daily. I just want to say that goldfish and any other fish will actually grow larger than their containment vessel allows, google it 

When I was a kid I heard this about my sheltie:
There is no such thing as a Shetland sheepdog, they are actually mini collies.
They can only be colored like lassie, so my mom's tri girl was some weird mix and her friend's bi was a BC.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Sprocket said:


> Had a guy walk by my car today and said while pointing at Gunner "Thats an UGLY dog!"
> 
> My stepdad said "Open the door and tell him that!"
> 
> It was funny but seriously, Gunner wouldn't have done a thing except lick the guy and make friends


Go stepdad!

I actually overheard someone yesterday in our outdoor store (full of hunting gear and where most people have a general knowledge of hunting dogs (although I understand that not everyone does) tell the person she was with that Buck was an off colored bloodhound.


----------



## sandra0606

Hey check this blog Dog Facts: What Do You Know About Your Dog's Body? | Dancing Dog Blog. There are some fun facts about dogs in this blog. You will enjoy it and learn more about dogs.


----------

